#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   pille und ihr ablaufdatum >

## lizzy

hallo... 
ich habe wieder mal eine dringende frage ich habe letzen sommer pillen gekauft auf dem die abblauf datum auf den januar 08 geschriben ist. meine kollegin arbeitei in einer aphotheke und hat mir gesagt das die gültigkeit der pillen meist no 1-2 monate länger sei.. nun ich nimme si immer rägelmässig u habe gestern mit meinem freund geshclafen.. später aber hatte ich wieder zweifel..sollte ich die pille danach nehmen oder was meint ihr?   :Huh?:  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Sunflowers

Medikamente bei denen das Verfallsdatum abgelaufen sind, sollte man generell nicht mehr einnehmen. 
Wie viel Packungen hast du denn im letzten Sommer gekauft, dass du jetzt noch welche besitzt?

----------


## lizzy

ja das weiss ich ja auch aber..kene ahnung ich habe sie ja gefragt und ebe...:S
3-4 und das wäre die letze

----------


## Teetante

Theoretisch ist wohl nichts passiert, denn in der Regel sind Medikamente länger haltbar als das MHD vorhersagt - es gibt hier zulande nunmal die Kennzeichnungspflicht der Haltbarkeit. Die Pharmafirmen müssen bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, der auf der Packung steht, die Wirkung garantieren, nach Ablauf eben nicht mehr, auch wenn die Pillen noch wirksam sind. Und Deine Pille ist mal gerade einen Monat über das Haltbarkeitsdatum und nicht längere Zeit. 
Da die "Pille danach" nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist in der Apotheke, mußt Du eh erst zum Gyn., der wird Dir auch weiterhelfen können, eh Du Dich jetzt ganz bekloppt machst. Und den Du am besten direkt um ein neues Pillenrezept bittest, damit Du nicht noch die abgelaufenen Pillen weiternehmen mußt.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lizzy

andrea:
ja das wurd mir eben auch so gesagt...ich war nun heute auch schon bei der apo und dem gyno.. und habe die pille dannach bekommen... 
nun habe ich ein bisschen das problem das ich nicht wirklich genau verstehe wen ich meine yasmin wider nehmen muss oder gewöhnlich nehmen kann?
die apo.. sagte mir ich soll warten bis ich di periode gehabt habe...?!nun da ich nun ein bisschen verwirrt bin weis ich nicht genau was tun.. vorallem habe ich ein bissche mühe zu verstehn wie es in der packungsbeilage gemeint ist...:S   :m_wimp_notext:  :Sad:

----------

